# Carers allowance taken away after 2 years as I dont meet the means test.



## marydoll (4 May 2008)

hi all my first post

i had the careers allow for 2 years and the welfare has taken it off me as i did not meet the means test.

I am still looking after the family member {female} who has Alzheimer's and my husband helps with the caring.

 Can you give any advise on how we should proceed with this problem we have appealed it but it takes so long as most people will know if they have similar problems with the welfare in this country.

marydoll


----------



## Black Sheep (4 May 2008)

As you already had Carers Allowance for 2 years I assume you qualified on the original means test so has there been a change in circumstances (ie. extra income into household) since then?
Are you sure the correct means test is being applied. Some improvements were made in Budget 2008
You should still be entitled to the Respite Care Grant of €1700 even if the Carers does not continue


----------



## marydoll (5 May 2008)

hi thanks for your reply
yes we had money in account which was 3k over the limit which u are allowed under the rules.we did not know that it was ameans tested benifit
for careers allowance and it was shock when it was taken off me after 2yrs as i was lookin after a family member all this time 24/7 ;so we have sent them all the bank statements for the last 3 yrs and if i dont get the book back she will have to go into full time care she is only 54.
is there any advice u can give me to fight this unjust case'and do the careers get a creditor astamp for there 2yrs i was lookin after here

marydoll


----------



## Black Sheep (5 May 2008)

When filling up the original application form for Carers Allowance you would have been asked for details of income plus savings and investments, so it appears something was ommitted on that form. I suppose you can only wait for the outcome of their investigation. Perhaps there may be a reduced Allowance due or there may some grounds for an appeal

Credits will automatically be given if you have been working and paying PRSI prior to going on Carers


----------



## marydoll (5 May 2008)

hi thank you for your reply and for your info yes i did appeal it i was told book not canceled just send bank statments for 2005 till  now .to make sure we dont have lump in bank what we had in 2006  a lot was spent on the house so we are well under the amount now .well i will just have to wait and see what happens its gone 8 weeks now .
do you know if you can work few hrs while waiting the appeal even though most nights my sis could be up not sleep we could be get to sleep when time to get up 
thanks again 
marydoll


----------



## Black Sheep (5 May 2008)

You would be allowed to work for up to 15 hours per week while on Carers as long as you could arrange care for your patient while you are at work. 

As you are not receiving Carers at present I dont see any reason why you could not work if you can manage the caring


----------



## Welfarite (6 May 2008)

marydoll said:


> .... for your info yes i did appeal it i was told book not canceled just send bank statments for 2005 till now ...


 

So you are still getting Carer's allowance while they are reveiwing your means?


----------



## marydoll (6 May 2008)

hi im not get 
carer allowance at present just wait for them get back to me


----------



## Welfarite (8 May 2008)

I suspect that it was Carer's BENEFIT that you were in receipt of for two years and not Carer's ALLOWANCE as you state. This is not means tested but entitlement ceases after two years and then you had to apply for the means-tested CA. You must have been over the limit for the means and so Carer's Allowance was not payable. Am I correct?


----------



## ClubMan (8 May 2008)

marydoll said:


> we did not know that it was ameans tested benifit


No such thing. *Benefits *are either granted in all cases or linked to _PRSI _contributions. *Allowances *are means tested.


----------



## marydoll (9 May 2008)

i was getting carer allowance there was that many people telling me so many storiesand even the welfare web site is just a guide one person said your allowed 20k and another said said 40k


----------



## ClubMan (9 May 2008)

So you passed the means test for the allowance for two years but then your circumstances changed and your means disqualified you?


----------



## marydoll (9 May 2008)

yes will let you know the outcome 
marydoll


----------



## yop (26 May 2008)

Sorry for jumping the thread, but is it true that if someone works more than 15hours in the week that they are NOT entitled to the allowance? 
Whats the case if someone is working more than that and leaving the elderly person unattended for some of if not all of the time they are gone away to work?


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2008)

Any use?

* Carer's Allowance: What does ‘full-time care and attention’ mean?

**Carer's Benefit: What does 'full-time care and attention' mean?

*


> The Department will be flexible in assessing the need to provide full-time care and attention and will consider the needs of the carer and the person needing care. We do not expect, nor want others to expect, that a carer would provide care 24 hours a day.


----------



## yop (26 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Any use?
> 
> * Carer's Allowance: What does ‘full-time care and attention’ mean?
> 
> ...




Thanks for that, I had my doubts alright, there must be at least 3 or 4 of them criteria which this guy has broke!!! Now wonder he can afford his new motor!!! You wudnt mind but the person was in hospital for 10 weeks during that time!!! drives me mad that.


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2008)

What guy? Who/what are you talking about? And why is it of interest to you?


----------



## yop (26 May 2008)

sorry Clubman, its a neighbour of mine, I should mind my own business but he is enjoying going on about his "new car" to the rest of us while he heads of working and leaves his relative sitting at home. 
I dont like my tax going to his "cause"


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2008)

Presumably you are not privy to the full details of his situation that you can conclude that he is or is likely to be defrauding _SW_? For example do you even know that _Carer's Benenfit/Allowance _is being claimed and, if so, how?


----------



## yop (26 May 2008)

He goes around telling people! "Sure I will be getting the lob now in July from the carers allowance, will help towards that motor" . He does not hide it!


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2008)

If he's so open about it then why not ask him straight if he is defrauding _SW_? If he says that he is then you can report him.


----------



## yop (26 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If he's so open about it then why not ask him straight if he is defrauding _SW_? If he says that he is then you can report him.



Then the lad will know who reported him then! I should let it lie but it irks me.


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2008)

yop said:


> Then the lad will know who reported him then!


If he does then so what?


----------



## yop (26 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If he does then so what?




That is true, now where is that phone book


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2008)

Just there - on the right hand side of your shelf.


----------



## yop (26 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Just there - on the right hand side of your shelf.



NO, took down that shelf there last year, dont like laminated shelves


----------



## Welfarite (27 May 2008)

If you suspect that there is fraud, you can report it to SW who will review his case to ensure that he is getting his correct entitlements.


----------



## yop (27 May 2008)

Welfarite said:


> If you suspect that there is fraud, you can report it to SW who will review his case to ensure that he is getting his correct entitlements.



Can you? How serious will they take it though?


----------



## Welfarite (27 May 2008)

yop said:


> Can you? How serious will they take it though?


 Very serious. They have inspectors dedicated to such work. Naturtally, they will not just take your allegation on face value as some such reports are malicious. They will build up evidence based on survellience and the like adn eventually, when they feel they have a strong enough case, they will confront the person with it. You can report it anonymously if you wish.


----------



## marydoll (11 Jun 2008)

hi
any idea how long it takes to get word back about carers all asit is being assed
thanks marydoll


----------



## MLE (12 Jun 2008)

yop said:


> NO, took down that shelf there last year, dont like laminated shelves



Try directory enquiries.... 11811 is the number....

Seriously, Social Welfare fraud is a serious issue.   I think an advertising campaign like the one run by the insurance companies, is needed, to jog the conscience of people.   I'm not saying your neighbour is defrauding the state. I think anyone who is a carer, whether part time or full time, deserves a medal.   But I think as a nation, we have a nudge nudge, wink wink kind of attitude to social welfare fraud.   Take the person who works and claims unemployment assistance, or the single parent who claims One Parent Family Payment while living with his/her partner who is in full time employment.  It gives unemployed people and single parents a bad name, because everyone gets "tarred with the same brush"!   It is grossly unfair on people who through no fault of their own are dependant upon Social Welfare payments to survive from week to week.   People who defraud social welfare are putting their hands in OUR POCKETS and taking our money!!!


----------



## Bronte (12 Jun 2008)

Marydoll, sorry to hear about your sister and it must be a lot of work looking after her.  If you have 3000 Euro in your bank account for the means tested carers benefit/allowance which brings you over the limit, can you just spend the 3K to bring you back into being eligible for it.  I wouldn't listed to other people in the social welfare office.  You should sit down with a social welfare officer and ask exactly what are the rules.  Or if you post on here more details, your income, your husband's income, your savings etc someone on this website might be able to tell you what you should be entitled to.  For a start it's not clear if you were getting a 'benefit' or an 'allowance.'
Yop - is your neighbour looking after an ill person when he comes home from work?  Any who are you to judge that other person, I have great sympathy with anyone who looks after disabled/incapacitated/sick relatives and friends and I feel they don't get paid half enough for it.


----------



## Welfarite (12 Jun 2008)

Bronte said:


> If you have 3000 Euro in your bank account for the means tested carers benefit/allowance which brings you over the limit, can you just spend the 3K to bring you back into being eligible for it.


 
But this will only bring you below the limit to qualify for the minimum payment (€2.80 for single person). Also other means factors may be influencing the assessment other than capital.



Bronte said:


> Yop - is your neighbour looking after an ill person when he comes home from work? Any who are you to judge that other person, I have great sympathy with anyone who looks after disabled/incapacitated/sick relatives and friends and I feel they don't get paid half enough for it.


 
We all have sympathy with carers but just because we feel they are not paid enough by the state does not mean that we should condone fraudulent claiming. After all, if all fraud was eliminated, there would be more money to pay for the genuine claimants.


----------

